# Thermostat



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

:confused Im just wondering if there is a difference between the LS1 and LS2 thermostat design. Im asking because I live in hawaii and it takes awhile to get things down here. I dont want to pay $12 for a thermostat and $30 for shipping!! Any help would be appreciated.:cool


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

They are the same. The early LS1 thermostats had the thermostat built into the housing with the outlet the later LS1's(04+)had seperate thermostats.
Lingenfelter LS1, LS6, LS2 Engine Thermostat ID Page
Lingenfelter Thermostat Application Chart CLICK HERE FOR ALL APPLICATIONS: Lingenfelter Performance Engineering


----------



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks a ton for that thermostat ID link. I was looking around forever trying to figure out who had the proper 180 degree thermostat. By the way everyone, finally got my magnaflows, and AEM CAI ordered. I think this car is getting close to being ready for a JET stage 2 setting...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If you were looking for an aftermarket thermostat don't waist your money on a 180 because the stock is 186.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> If you were looking for an aftermarket thermostat don't waist your money on a 180 because the stock is 186.


:agree


----------



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

Everything I've read and been told by the local shops is that the stock thermostat is 212.


----------



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

Alright, I did some looking around, re-called the mechanic. The mechanic says 212, some forums say 186, some say 212. I checked the temp my fans turn on, number 1: on 226/ off 219, Number 2: on 235/ off 226. With all of the different vehicles I've worked on, 212 does make a lot more sense, but then again, I've also seen somewhere that either the LT1 or LS1 (or maybe it was both, I can't seem to find the reference to be sure) has a reverse cooling system, and I haven't yet worked on a system designed that way. If that is the case for the LS1, then maybe a 186 thermostat with the fans turning on at that temp makes sense, but it would still seem more likely for an engine of this size to have a higher temp thermostat for emissions purposes (higher temps maintained by an engine produces fewer emissions... generally...). Could anyone point me to a technical bulletin or anything of that sort that I could read and see for sure what the right number is? I'm not saying you guys are full of crap or anything, but this car is an investment and I would like to know EXACTLY what I'm dealing with (i.e. want to see some kind of reference for where your info is coming from) so I know with certainty that I'm treating this vehicle right. I'm going to ask for the same thing from the mechanic too, he knows a ton about GM engines, but I know there have been changes to the LS1 over the years, so his info may be outdated, or he could be hittin the pipe too much as well....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't spew out false info to the public I turn my own wrenches so I seen the thermostat. It says 86C right on it, I can take a picture of it and post it for you. Here is a quote from the GM service manual: 
*When the coolant temperature is below 86°C (186°F), the thermostat valve remains closed. This prevents circulation of the coolant to the radiator and allows the engine to warm up quickly. After the coolant temperature reaches 86°C (186°F), the thermostat valve will open*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There have been many know it all mechanics who render their opinions on this car based on their knowledge of similar cars. More times than not they have been found to be incorrect. Before relying on those guys who have never worked on this car and based their opinions on other type cars you'd be wise to listen to those who have a first hand knowledge of this motor.

A simple call to a Pontiac service center or parts department would answer many questions if the question cannot be answered from the owners manual.


----------



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, the mechanic was full of it. Sorry if I caused any animosity with my post, that wasn't the intention, like I said, I'm not saying you guys are full of crap or anything, just trying to make sure I have accurate info. Thanks for the info too.


----------



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

BTW, all the local GM service centers (Quad City area) wouldn't even talk to me about it, they seem to be full of jerks.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

ineedabeer said:


> Yeah, the mechanic was full of it. Sorry if I caused any animosity with my post, that wasn't the intention, like I said, I'm not saying you guys are full of crap or anything, just trying to make sure I have accurate info. Thanks for the info too.


I fully understand where you coming from. I'm in the Airforce and I research everything, I pick and choose my information carefully.


----------

